# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  When to take Anavar?

## Sir Auron

I'm going to run a 10 weeks Anavar only cycle. I'm going to take 60 md ED, so at what time of the day should I take Anavar?

I was thinking og taking 3 tabs (30mg) in the morning, and 3 tabs (30mg) in the evening, since Anavars active life is around 9 hours. And I'd like to have the anabolic effect at night, when I am asleep.

Does this sound sensible, or should I take it at different hours?

----------


## Giantz11

Sounds fine exactly what I do, and loving it.

----------


## ODC0717

The doses sound good, even the times look fine. I feel you should add in some test prop to the mix, as I feel it would only compliment the anavar . JMHO.

----------


## MAXIMA5

I do 20 mg in am 20 mg mid afternoon, and 20 mg before bed

----------


## Liftnainez

Giantz and Maxima how are you liking anavar ? what are your results like? harder, stronger? let me know please.. thanks alot and good luck bros

----------


## MAXIMA5

I love it. I started 3 weeks of var before my cycle, which also includes Var.
I started making strength gains before my cycle even started.

Just be sure to get yourself some No-Flush Niacin and run at least 500 mg per day. This will help control your cholesterol levels, which will skyrocket from the var. Milk Thistle might not hurt either. It'll help de-tox your liver.

----------


## Booz

i will split it up throughout the day as i get stomache issues if i take it in two sittings......

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Split equal doses a minimum of 3Xs/day. A.M., mid-afternoon, and before retiring.

----------


## Booz

> Split equal doses a minimum of 3Xs/day. A.M., mid-afternoon, and before* retiring*.


i like that *before retiring*............

----------


## tall_skinny

how much do yall pay for anavar ? im looking into taking it this summer.

----------


## Auto54

Abuse reported

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

How long until you feel strength gains?
How long until you see muscle gain and fat loss?

----------


## Booz

> how much do yall pay for anavar? im looking into taking it this summer.


price discussions are strictly kept to pm's.........

----------


## tall_skinny

my bad, I wasnt thinking. somebody hit me up.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> How long until you feel strength gains?
> How long until you see muscle gain and fat loss?




BUMP ^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Bob's big boy

I'm taking 80 mgs a day. 40 in the morning and 40 in the late afternoon

----------


## knockout23

I'm takin 30mg morning 30mg late afternoon with CEE

----------


## BlInDsIdE

i'm on 100mgs a day split 3 times a day- var is good sh!t

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i'm on 100mgs a day split 3 times a day- var is good sh!t




Why is that? when did you first start to see gains?

----------


## BlInDsIdE

pmd u

----------


## MAXIMA5

> I'm taking 80 mgs a day. 40 in the morning and 40 in the late afternoon


I'd split it into 3 doses. THey don;t all have to be equal doses, but you should keep it in your system 24/7.

Remember, it has a 8-9 hour half life, so if you take it at 3 PM, you have none in your system from midnight until you take your first does the next morning. Let it work overnight. I do and don't have any sleep issues at all.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I'd split it into 3 doses. THey don;t all have to be equal doses, but you should keep it in you system 24/7


I'd say 2 doses a day would be fine considering they have a 12 hour half life. With a dose high like his , 3 times a day would be better, but with someone using 40 mgs/day 2 is fine I would say.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> How long until you feel strength gains?
> How long until you see muscle gain and fat loss?


Over a week for sure. I thought I noticed a difference in 3 days, but I think it was mental. Then about a week and a half - two weeks later I really noticed it. Nothing drastic, but pretty impressive.

----------


## MAXIMA5

Hellmask,

Where did you hear 12 hour half-life? I've always heard 8-9 max.

----------


## DarkKnightAZ

Im thinking of adding some Var to my cycle also...

Im on Sust 250 EOD and EQ200mg E4D

I was thinking only taking 40mg ED.. ..

I have some Vytorin for cholesterol from having it too high after a previous cycle.. Should I take the Vytorin now with the Var to keep my cholesterol down ?

I plan on splitting my 40mg 3 Times a day also.

DK

----------


## J0E

up the dose to between 60mg and 80mg ed.

----------


## MAXIMA5

yes. I would up the dose too after week 1 and yes, use some form of cholesterol control

----------


## D7M

> I do 20 mg in am 20 mg mid afternoon, and 20 mg before bed


I found this works best for me as well.

----------


## DarkKnightAZ

> yes. I would up the dose too after week 1 and yes, use some form of cholesterol control



Sounds good..

I will up it to 60mg ED after the first week..

Thanks
DK

----------


## Sir Auron

A stupid question (but I have not seen the gear yet), is one supposed to chew the tabs or swallow/drink them down with water?

I tihnk I might go for 20 mg 3 times a day too.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> A stupid question (but I have not seen the gear yet), is one supposed to chew the tabs or swallow/drink them down with water?
> 
> I tihnk I might go for 20 mg 3 times a day too.


Crush them up and snort them. - kidding of course.

Take them with water. I don't think it matters if you take them with or wthout food.

----------


## Sir Auron

Thanks.  :Smilie:  Another question, I'm taking milk thistle at the same time, and since I'm taking var morning, afternoon and before bed (like you do), should I take milk thistle each and every time I take Anavar , or should I just take milk thistle (about 420 mg) once in the morning?

Also should I wait for Anavar to kick in before I take anything else, or can I take Clen at the same time? I'm thinking of taking Clen at the end of the cycle, but I have too many Clen tabs, and would like to put them to use.

This my full cycle:

1-10 Anavar @50-60mg ED
1-10 Milk Thistle @ 425mg ED 
1-10 Garlic Extract
8-13 Clenbuterol starts at 20 mcg ED and gradually increase to a dose I'm comfortable with (2 weeks on, 1 week off, 2 weeks on)

Also taking vitamins and such at the same time.

PCT: 

10-14 nolvadex @10-20 mg ED

----------


## MAXIMA5

I don't think it matters when you take the MT, as long as your taking it.
I'm not the best person to ask about clen . never tried it. hopefully someone else can help with this.

----------


## Hlywudguy

This is my very first cycle ever... I'm 50 years old... wanted to lose some weight and do some cutting... not bulk up. I am 6'; I was 200 lbs. I am in the middle of my 6th week... plan on going 12 full weeks. 

500mg Test E injected once a week
60 mg Anavar taken every day (doses 3x a day)
6-7 tabs Clen Every day for the last 8 weeks (doses 3x a day)
.25 Nolva Every day
.25 L-Dex Every day

I am now 210 lbs, 9% Body Fat... I feel leaner, harder; definitely more muscle and less fat. Excellent strenth gains... and I'm jus half-way through this first cycle! Very pleased. 

*I need to add something for the cholesterol*... did not know that. I love this site!

----------


## MAXIMA5

Yes, this site is both informative and addicting. Time flies when you're doing research. Where has my day gone?

----------


## Random

you can take clen with anavar ..thats a pretty good cutting cycle...just make sure youre taking at least 2 grams of taurine a day to help with the cramps..and drink loads of water too..

----------


## elite2kr

Is it better then E.Q for reveiling vascularity?

----------


## lemons

please help i only have 50 tabs at 25 mgs each (anavar )
which is the best way to do it 
im also ending a omnadren deca cycle omna will end 4 weeks before deca
will use nova clomid clen for pct by the way im 190 ibs 5 8 around 10% bf

----------


## MAXIMA5

> please help i only have 50 tabs at 25 mgs each (anavar )
> which is the best way to do it 
> im also ending a omnadren deca cycle omna will end 4 weeks before deca
> will use nova clomid clen for pct by the way im 190 ibs 5 8 around 10% bf


How many days left until pct? Then I can help you figure you how to use the var.

----------


## lemons

6 weeks left till pct 4 weeks omna 250per week 6 weeks deca 300 every 4 days than on to nolva and clomid

----------


## MAXIMA5

At 1250 mg of var, you have enough to run 50 mg/day for 25 days. 
This is barely enough to work with. Can you get enough to do at least 50 days?

----------


## MAXIMA5

25 mg var? What lab?

----------


## Sir Auron

I have been taking 60 mg ED since Wednesday now, should I expect any strength gains tomorrow when I work out, or is that too soon?

I guess it would be too soon. If I'd run Clen with Var, would that lower Var's effect?

----------


## MAXIMA5

> I have been taking 60 mg ED since Wednesday now, should I expect any strength gains tomorrow when I work out, or is that too soon?
> 
> I guess it would be too soon. If I'd run Clen with Var, would that lower Var's effect?


 
You haven't worked out since Wednesday? How many days are you training?
You may notice some strength gains, but nothing drastic. The mind can be a powerful thing, though.

The Clen shouldn't hurt your gains as long as you eat like an animal. Eat amall meals with lots of protein all day long.
(Best nighttime snack, Cottage cheese, Apples, scoop of Cassein protein)
You'll see real results in about 2 weeks. With Clen, you'll probably notice changes in the mirror by then, but don;t expect much extra muscle density the first week.

----------


## Sir Auron

I did work out on Thursday and Friday, but figured that it would be way too early to expect anything that soon. I work out 4 times a week.

I eat 7 times a day. I just want to run clen for a couple of weeks, to lower my body fat. And then I'll only run Var for 7 weeks before running clen and var for a couple of weeks at the very end of the cycle (before PCT). 

I'll run clen and nolva for the first couple of weeks of the PCT, and then take only nolva for the remaining two weeks of the PCT.

Does that sound sensible? I'm just afraid that I won't get the full effect of Var if I run clen at the same time.

Something like this:

1-10 Anavar @50-60mg ED
2-4 Clen @ 40 mcg ED 
8-10 Clen @40 mcg ED

This is all before PCT.

----------


## MAXIMA5

I would just run pct until you feel 100% again. Anavar won't shut you down completely.
I would wait for booz, swift, marcus, jay, or someone with more experience than myself to comment on your last post.

----------


## lemons

underground lad its legit

----------


## Sir Auron

Well, I'm on my second week of the cycle now. Weighed 89 kg before I started, and I weighed myself today and the weight was the same.

In any case, I took 20 mcg of Clen today. Haven't really noticed any side effects. So does anyone know whether clen will reduce the effect of var or not?  :Smilie:

----------


## DeputyDawg

Hello all

NEW here. Just got my first shipment of legal anavar 

I am looking for time of day to take. Most posts suggest splitting. However mine came in 50mg capsules, not easy to split

I leave house daily 5am for gym with a 30 minute commute. I also take synthroid at wake up time. so it was suggested synthroid when i wake up then the anavar either when i get to the gym or after

thoughts?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Hello all
> 
> NEW here. Just got my first shipment of legal anavar 
> 
> I am looking for time of day to take. Most posts suggest splitting. However mine came in 50mg capsules, not easy to split
> 
> I leave house daily 5am for gym with a 30 minute commute. I also take synthroid at wake up time. so it was suggested synthroid when i wake up then the anavar either when i get to the gym or after
> 
> thoughts?


This tread is 11 yrs old. Start a new thread. You'll get more response.

----------

